# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  يًرُوٌقَـ .... لـيِ~ ]]   ولاااا  [[يًرُوٌقَـ .... لـيِ~

## ورده محمديه

*
    صباح / مساء .. الورد



في حياتنا دائما .. الحلو والمرّ ...


لكن في بعض الأحيان نُحبّ أن نوثق تلك اللحظات أو الأشياء التي تروقنا ..


لذا أحببت أن نذكر ما يحلّي حياتنا في هذا الموضوع ..

وهناك الاشياء التى لا تروق لنا 

لنجعل هذ ا الموضوع متنفس ونسجلهم هناااا 

وسأبدأ أنا ... 





يروق لي الهدوء
ولايروق لي الازعاج


شاركوني لنفرغ مافي جعبتنا معنا 

تحياتي...

*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يهَبل الموضضضوع ؛ وأول الوآصلييينْ 

تروق لي الألوان

ولآ يروق لي الأبيض والاسود

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي الابتسامه
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي كوبة الشاي 
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يرووق لي .. همس الفجر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي النظافه 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا تروق لي الانانيه !
*

----------


## سما العوامية

*تروق لي برائة الأطفال ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي أخر ساعه من يوم الجمعه ....> اسالكم الدعاء *

----------


## رنيم الحب

*يروق لي الهــــــــدوء ... ولآيروق لي الإزعـــــآآج والضجيج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي روقان و استهبال اخر الليل ..هع
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* يرووق لي شوفة بسمتهم وفرحة قلووبهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي الحقد

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماتروق لي شووفة النفس والغررور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي الا نتظاااااااار



*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا تروق لي سنة 1431هــ

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


يروقون لي الاطفال وبراءتهم 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي الذباب ...اف كريهـ >باقي شوي وتشابقه خخخ 


*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

تروق لي الذكريات الجميلة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لايروق لي الانتظار لمدة طويله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي روحهم المرحه...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لاتروق لي البنت الجريئه بزياده !
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَروق لي الـ التسليم =)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي الآآآآمل 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي التكبر !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي سعة الباااااال 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي فراق الاحبه.. ربي يرحمهم برحمته

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي الدلع 

*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مايروق لي التأخير : S

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


يروق لي البكاء قبل النوم!!*

----------

الفراش الفاطمي (11-28-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


لا يروق لي البعــــــــد*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي التعاون*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي الشتااء*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي شرب الشاي السماورر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي شبكة الناصرة 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يروق لي الشـــــــــــوق *

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي بر الوالدين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي شموع (آمالي) المبعثره بزوايا غرفتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يروق لي الولاء*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الجلوس في الهواء النقي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لايروق لي صوت رنين الهاتف
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*  يروق لي الاختلاء مع النفس!~ْ *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي الكتمان 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا تروق لي الغربه!*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

تروق لي الـآبتسآمه ..  :bigsmile:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يروق لي أكل البطاطس المقلي >>> توي مأكله هههه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يروق لي احد يعزمني ف6

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي صلة الرحم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


لا تروق لي الثرثرهـ
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل الفندي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي العشق ,,, الا عشــــــــق محمد وآل محمد
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مايرووق لي الجفأ والبُعد*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

لـآ يروق لي الحزن والكآبه 
ويروق لي الفرح والسعآده

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروقون لي السادهـ....*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي المشي بين النخيل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي شخصية ااحداهم ..
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الجلوس مبكر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي السهر  *

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي نسيم الصباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي عناد احداهم 

*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الأسترخاء بعد الغداء*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يروق لي آسمي ..  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي اكل العلك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ههههههه حتى ااني يروق لي اسمي بعد > قلودهـ هع*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

امممم
يروق الي غروب الشمس

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي ألاستماع للمجالس الحسينيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي الهجر  *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي اان اراهم بـــ هذا الوضع  *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي صوت الاذان
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي الحقران *

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي العودة بعد الجفاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي الدلع الزايد!
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي النظر لزوار الامام الحُسين (ع)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي الامطار 
......زيدي يامطرهـ زيدي *

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي كوب الحليب*

----------


## همسة ألم

لا يروق لي الانسان الذي يعتقد انه لايخطأ ..

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي إستغفال الأخرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا تروق العجله بأتخاذ القرارات 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل الفول مع صوت المطر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي نسمات الهوا العليل ’المحملهـ بقطرات المطر*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكلُ العصيد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي ..التخلي من المسؤوليه!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أسعاد الأخرين*

----------


## همسة ألم

لايروق لي العصبيه في تلك الفتره

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي الجلوس في الصباح بمفردي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الانتظار...<< انسان عادي..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أزور الأهل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الازعاج وانا متوترة..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي النظر للنجوم بين السحاب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي البكاااء الان

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي التصفح على النت*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الازعاج الذي انا وسطه..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل التاوه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي ان اسمع نداء العقيدة..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أستماع الأخبار العالميه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي صراخ من حولي..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل الفلفل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا تروق لي رائحة الثوم

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الشعر الفصيح*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الطقس المغبر..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الجلوس مبكر*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي نوم بدون احلام..

----------


## التوبي

*شرب الشاي المخدر في براد صين*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي انقطاع الاتصال

----------


## التوبي

*يروف كاس الشاي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الحديث معهم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي انه معصب<< اخوها..

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي النعاس*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي اصراره..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي التحدي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تروق لي المنافسة

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي الأنشغال بدون إنفعال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي الابتسامه*

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي عدم الندامة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي.. الخداع

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي الدفاع

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الغدر

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي الخير

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي تناول المثلجات في هذا البرد

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي أكل الحلوى البحرينيه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي تطفل الاخرين في خصوصياتي

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل البمبر*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي التعاون

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي العناد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي شرب الحليب...

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي أكل فلافل القديح

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق ليالازدحام

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي أكتب قصيدة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تروق لي كتاباتي القديمة

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي بط النت*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي ايقاظ الاخرين من نومهم الهادئ

----------


## التوبي

يرق لي أكل الكيك مع الحليب

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تروق لي تلك الخربشات

----------


## التوبي

تروق لي السلام قبل وبعد الكلام

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي المهذبون

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الحفاظ على المواعيد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي تأجيل الاعمال المتراكمة اكثر

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي تقشير أبو تيرس ( البطاطس)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي البخل..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي سماع صوتهم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي وجدودهم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي تحطيم الاخرين*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تروق لي مواساة الاخرين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي كلماتهم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي سماع نشازهــ..<< لك صرعني اخوي..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي حبهم لي!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي ان يتضايق الاخرون مني...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي الشوق

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي احتقارهم

----------


## التوبي

*بروق لي ما لا بروق لغيري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي الجمعه والشبقه مع اخواني هع هع 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي مظهري الجديد

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يروق لي الصبـآح << مع مسلسل الاوراق المتساقطه خخخخ

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الاشراف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الحماس*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*تروق لي روح المنافسه*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي المبارزه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تروق لي الجماعة

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي التعاون

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي انقطاع الشبكة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي التسامح*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي .. بلا كلمات

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أبداء الاكل من ذيل السمكه*

*و أختم براسها*

*هههههه*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*<< ههههههههههههه*


*يرووؤق لي الهووؤاء القمييل ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي السهـــــــر مع ...
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق القهر في ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي الصباح 
*

----------


## همسة ألم

يروق لي  التفاهم بالذكاء

----------


## Hussain.T

تروق لي الموسيقى الهآدئة ولا تروق لي الأغآني اللهـ يدفع البلاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي ابتسامته

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي صوت المطر*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق تجديد المعلومات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي البرد 
*

----------


## التوبي

يروق السكـّر زيادة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي تسجيل دخولهم  *

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي النوم بدري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي الهدوء*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أبحث عن منتدى أخر ( متحرك )*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي ذالك!*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الابتعاد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي الصراحه*

----------


## التوبي

تروق لي الحركه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا تروق لي المجامله*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي العزيمة قبل الهزيمه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي التكرار  
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق الرفظ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي الفضول الزائد عن حدهـ
*

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي التحليق في السماء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي ندى الورد

*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الاستئذان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي اانفاس الورد
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي البحث عن عمالق في نفس المجال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي الرحيل 

*

----------


## همسة ألم

بروق لي الشتآء والبرد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي المقالب ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي الخمووووووووووووووووووول
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الشاي بدون نعناع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي عمل خبز التاووهـ 



*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي شرب الكداوة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي التدخييييييييييييين 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل الجلي * من أكله أنا مبتلي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا تروق لي مواضيعهم
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق الغياب عن الاهل والاصحاب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي ...(غايب - محمد الحلفي)!~
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق الشعر الفصيح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي الازعاج 

*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي العود عطراً وبخوراً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي تاريخ 18 ربيع ....احم كل عام وواني بخير :) 

*

----------


## التوبي

*يوق لي إغماد قلمي عن كل ألمي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي التشاؤم 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق الولاء لمحمدٍ واله (ع)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي الفجر
*

----------


## التوبي

بروق لي السلام بعد الكلام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي النظافه
*

----------


## همسة ألم

لايروق لي الضيقه بدون سبب 

بجد ياشينها

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي الصدق مع النفس..!~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يروق لي البحر عند الفجر والبر عند المغرب ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي وجودها بيننا من جديد :)
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق الربيع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الجو البااااااااااااارد*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي مشوي الفحم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي المقبلات*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي عدم التدخل في شؤن الاخرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي الرسائل الفوريه المتلقاه دون اتصال هع هع 

*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*يروق لي << العشق الممنوع >> مسلسل*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الحضور*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

8
8
8
8
8
مايروق لي المسخره

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يروق لي الواعي المثقف *الثقيل الرزه* الذي يحكم *عقله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
يروق لي ااحتضان المخدهـ عند النوم !! 
*

----------


## همسة ألم

لايروق لي الصدااااااع :wacko:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي السهر الزايد عن الحد ......> تعبت
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي جرح مشاعر الاخرين 
*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي العود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي الصبر على البعد
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يروق لي حسن النية ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي الطبخ
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي ترك المنتديات و ألتوجهُ نحوعالم  الفيس بوك*

*ليتعرف الاصدقاء على ما أخطـُ من خرابيش*

----------


## همسة ألم

*لا يروق لي الفيس بوك
ولا الدوام  بوكرررره*  :evil:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي السهر بحضن امالي’و ذكرياتي الجميله!! 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أن أ طبخ عشاء*  
*المحتفلين بالمولد النبوي هذا المساء* 
*بتأكيد*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يروق لي ....................

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
تروق لي ليلة مولد الرسول الاعظم ..
*

----------


## التوبي

ودي أزور قبر أمي

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 

يروق لي تاريخ 18\3....>مولدي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي الأحتفال بمولد النبي (ص)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
لا تروق لي الغيرهـ الشديدهـ !
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
لاتروق لي الانانيه!*

----------


## همسة ألم

لايروق لي تعمد فهم الاحساس الخاطئ

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق لي الحلبيب بدون كافي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
لا يروق لي مزاجي لما يتعكر خخخخ !!
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الأستذان و العوده في وقت لاحق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


تروق لي الجلسهـ مع ااهلي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي المرح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي استراحة الشبكه كثيييييييييييييراً
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي الوضع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي التجديد
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي عدم التسرع*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يروق لي وجودهم معـــــــــــــي ...

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي البعد عن التوترات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي صوت المكيف !!
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي صوت المؤذن لصلاة الفجر*

----------


## شوق الغوالي

يروق لي الهدووء

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
تروق لي الغيوم و قطرات المطر..
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
لا يروق لي التوتر 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الجلوس بدري*

----------


## همسة ألم

لايروق لي هدوء المنتدى ....!؟

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي التخربش بقلم رصاص*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي زيارة النبي وواهل بيته..والعوده بحوائج مقضيه :)
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لايروق لي التفكير السلبي *

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي أكل البصل*

*حتى ينسي كل ما حصل*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي زعلهم ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
تروق لي الاستغاثه با ام البنين (ع)...’
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي كل يوم أكتب مقالة*

* بعد الفطور أو الرجوع من البقالة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
تروق لي الطبيعه
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي التغير النفسي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
يروق لي اكل الجح
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
يروق لي عنادهم ههههههههه >انتصار 
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق الأستايل الجديد كلش أبداً معقد

  والنظر معها  لكن حيرة 

 نكتب في منتدى الديرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا تروق لي راائحة السمك المشوي ولا طعمه .. !*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي التركيز والفهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي الاخبار الحلوووووووهـ 

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي البر ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي صاح القلب لسجاد المحمداوي وخصوصا المقطع الاخير منها :)
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي ان ااستاذن وااخلد لنوم :)
*

----------


## التوبي

*ول كم تو سليب 

يروق لي أخربش  على نمط قصيدة جديده*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي الفيس بوك كل صباح ومساء
*

----------


## التوبي

*مثليــــــــــــ

يروق لي التعليق شعراً وليس نثراً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي الفشار في العصر !
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يروق لي آكل تسالي حآر بالسياره 
^ـــ^*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هههههه وواني يروق لي ااكل تسالي كاتشب 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


يروق لي’’ ااقوم ااخد لي قسط من الراحه وارجع ...
لو اانام كان  احسن واحسن 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي حبهم ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي الطبخ وخصوصا الغداء هع *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي رؤيتهم ولا يروق لي ضيقهم *

----------


## التوبي

*وينك يا مخدة ووينك يا سرير

عذروني  يا أهلي إذا سمعتوا الشخير


ودي أقول تصبحون على خير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي بقائي معهم حتى وقت الخلاف 
يروق لي اامتصاص غضبهم 
..وتروق لي سعة البال 
ويروق لي الصبر الطوييييييييييييل 

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي فكرهم ...*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي شغل نفسي عن التفكير باي شيء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي نفسيتهم الليله >>سبحان مغير الاحوال 
*

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي أذا كنت ماني مبتلي

والراس ماهو معتلي

ما كل إلي صبعبلي

من بقالة ابو علي

خمسة أنا مشتري

مع جلي

لا تزيد لي

حتى المكان أصبح خلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بصراحه الشي الا ما يروق لي اابد ااصراري على الشي رغم ااني ااعرف النتائج
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق النوم من أجل الجلوس بدري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي البكاء 
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي إلا الصفاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي الانفعال 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الأسترجاع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي الرحيل 
*

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي من قال لاشي مستحل

حتى وإن بعدَ المسير

الموتُ حتماً قد يصير

وتحمل على أكتاف فتيه

ملفوف في قطعة حصير

وفي نتظارك منكراً

يجلس بجانبه نكير

فلا تنّتظر فنجان قهوة

أو يقدم لك عصير  خربيشي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي ضحكات القهر 
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي كثر السه*ر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي اانسى الا صار .....تعبت :(
*

----------


## التوبي

لا يروق لي الأختصار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي الاستهبال >ولا القهر 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي حكم الدهر جاير عليّ من شهر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي العطر  والبخور وخصوصصا وقت الفجر
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يرق لي كل ما ذكر قد يكون وقت العصر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي أن ااكون مطيعه بس حسب مزاجي خخخ 

*

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي ترك المكان المفروض نايم من زمان

ما أدري ذا شنهو هتا كان شو لكان 

كافي أقول حان الادان

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي بريق النجوم
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي بكرة أصوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي لطبعي ااصون
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي شكل الغصون 

ويزعجني صوت التلفون

*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي بعد أغلاق الفيس بو الأستأدان من هنا وأقول صباح يوم جديد*د

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تروق لي جمعت الاهل اليوم ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لاتروق لي لعبة الصراحه وخصوصا بين الاهل ...احسها تسبب مشاكل *

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي الانتظار ..*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي يوم الخميس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق  لي ......... يكون مخفي  *

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق لي الأستمرار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي صاح القلب لسجاد المحمداوي  *

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أسجل خروج و أنام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لاتروق لي الثرثره الزايده *

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أن أقول تصبحون على خير أو على خير تصبحوا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي تغييير الروتين   *

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يروق لي امسك وحده واشخبط فيها مكياج هع  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي ااقول لبعض الناس عندك نفسك 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الأستغفار من كل ذنب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لاتروق لي ريحة الزقاير   *

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل الشمام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي سماعات الاذن   *

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي التدمر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي دعاء السمات    *

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الخروج للاستماع نو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي العزله   *

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي المزاح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي الابتعاد عن المجتمع الخارجي  *

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق لي الأكثار من طلب الصدقات في الفس شغله و عوار راس أف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي اان ااكمل عملي ملانه   *

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الذهاب لحضور الدعاء و رايت الأصدقاء

معهم يطيب اللقاء ويحلو الملتقاء بعيداً عن الشقاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي اافتح نوافد البيت كلها حتى ااستمع لدعاء السمات  ويتبارك البيت فيه  ...  *

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي سماع  اخبارهم....*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ما يروق لي الليله عيد ميلادي واحباب قلبي مو معاي  (الله يرحمهم ...*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أضحك على الي على البال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي الاجواء الروحانيه 
ويروق لي دعاء التوسل 

*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أبو تيرّس المقلي ( البطاطس )*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي الكلمات المندثره 
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي أسئلة التشائم لا سمح الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا تروق لي ليلة السبت   *

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي جرح مشاعر الاخرين....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي جنوني 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تروق لي حياة ملؤها فرح مع الاحبآب*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*تروووق لي الحياة من غير الذهااب للمستشفياااااات 
:)
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي الاجازات عشان السهرات خخخ 
*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي الصلاة في وقتها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي هذا الصباح بما فيه .....((يسعد صباحكم جميعا*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل خبز التنور مع جبن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي جمعتنا الحلوه
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي السمك المحشي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا تروق لي العصبيه 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الخروج هذه المسيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا تروق لي الاخبار ابدا اابدا 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماترووق لي جلسسه فيها صرآخ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي خبر لي وصلني ساعه2 ...بعد المعاناة والحمد لله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي كل جديد و مميز  *

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل العسل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي تقشير وتقطيع البطاطس 
*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي ردودي المثيره في الفيس بوك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مو رايقه الى اي محادثه 
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي سماع الخرافات من الدعات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا تروق لي مزايا الغداء*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الرد على التواصب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي ثقته الشديدهـ ..>أخوها*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي إعادة  تحميل توقيعي الجديد كي أستطيع أراه*

----------


## لمعة

ترووووق لي الحركه والرياضه 

   ولايروق لي المكوث في مكان واحد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي الانصراف  والعودهـ مجدداً
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تروق لي الاصوات العراقيه  ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي التوقيع الا داخل توقيع ااخوي .....))
*

----------


## همسة ألم

تروق لي بسسمه أمي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي مشاركاتهم !
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الشعار الجديد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي الانصراف والعودهـ بعد حين ...

*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يروق لي الاستماع الى صوت الشيخ حسين الاكرف ( ربي ينصرهم )

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي الاستماع لأيات من الذكر الحكيم ...>تريح الاعصاب وتبعث الطمأنينه بالنفس 

*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق قليل من لضحك في الصباح ههههه*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي توصيل المدرسات المدرسة والعودة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يروق لي المشاركة في تنشيط الشبكة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي عنادهم ...*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

يروق لي كوب قهوة احتسيه بهدوء

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي في الشبكه الأحترام المتبادل بين الجميع

هنا يختلف عن الأماكن ربما لا تجدها حتى في المساكن

مازال الكلام في الأحترام كلٌ منـــّا يحس بمالهُ من مقام

خرابيش*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي الذهاب اليوم بيت اختي (وحشني المرحوم مالي غير غرفه وشم اغراضه*

----------


## التوبي

*لا لا لا تروق لي الكتابة بالحروف الصغيرة

لقد نبهتُ ولكن لا يزال الأمر في حيرة
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي معانقة جدران الشبكه......
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق التسوية وعدم تأزيم الأوضاع 

لما لا يحمد أكلــــــه وشربــــه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي .......كل شي  قميل 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الأسراع في الخروج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا تروق لي ورده محمديه  ..تروق لي شخصيتي الحقيقيه 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تروق لي الشمووووووووع ......*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي موضوع مسكورة خاطر (الصور المبهمه ) 
>> لكن ولا مره جاوبت صح  ههههههه 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*..تروق لي علــــــــــــب* 

*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
  


*..و*

*   *

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي  أبدا الرأي و الرأي الأخر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي الصبر وسعة البال 
*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي قصائد الشاعر الولائي بدر الدريع*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي التصوير ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي أن ابقى بجانب أمي ..ويروق لي أن اراها بصحه وعافيه 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أن أستجيب لطلب أختي

وأكتب قصيدة بمناسبة التخرج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي العفويه 

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي المقلم والمخطط ..*


  

  


 :bigsmile:  :toung:

----------

ورده محمديه (03-25-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الحضور دعاء السمات*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-25-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي سماع الاذااان ...*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-25-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي ااعرف اانه دخل وقت الصلااه من انونهـ  ...>عايشين بمكان لا ينسمع فيه لا حشر ولا بشر هع  
*

----------


## التوبي

*راقت لي القصدتين المعتمدتين لأخي وأتمنى أن أكون وفقت في ذلك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
راقت لي الثانيه أكثر ...تسلم الانامل~>تستاهلهم الاخت :)

*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي المدح الغير المبالغ فيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي النسيان ...
يروق لي تنشيط الذاكره! 
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي إزعاج نفسي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي السمك تحت القدر 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مايروق لي الزعل والسكووت*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي التفائل دائماً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي التعب 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

لا يروق لي الي يكابر على حساب نفسه ويضرها .. :evil:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي النشاط من الصباح الباكر :)
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي كلامهم ....*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي إبدي الرأي مع الأخرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا تروق لي الضيقه والكتمه ...
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي بطى النت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي الوحدهـ~ والتأمل ~والهدوء~ والسكووون 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الدعاء والتوسل لقضاء الحوائج*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا تروق لي المجامله .......*

----------


## التوبي

*لأايرولي ما لا يروق لغيري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي النوم 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي التأني و التريث*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي حضورهم بصمت ...*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أخذ الأراء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي ااخلص الا ااسمعها وواقوم اانام 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعد يروق لي حضورهم  ... بصمت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي الانسحاب 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أقول الصباح رباح*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ومازل يروق لي هدوهم وحضورهم ....*

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق لي تأخير الغداء عن وقته*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي اامتلاك قلوبهم.....
*

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق تكسر الجسم من كثر النوم ه ا *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي الجهد والمسؤليه الكامله المرافقه لقلة النوم 
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي أثار الغبرة النحيسه إن شا الله ما تعود علينا مرة فانيه*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-28-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي صوت الاذان 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق الظن......*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل الكنار والكوفرا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي الاسترخاء
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يروووق لي البخوووووور ...

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي التلاعب بأوزان الشعر السته عشرة 

يعني أسوي قصيدة ككتيل من جميع البحور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي ...أني أول وحده اتذكر ان الليله عيد ميلاد أخوييي .. حتى هو متفاجى  ههه

سنه حلوووه ياجميل 
*

----------


## التوبي

ودي أدري بما يجري حتى أقدم عذري

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ما يروق لي السكوت وياها ...لاني اادري سكوتي بيعصبها
*

----------


## التوبي

*أفهم و أتثقف من ثقافات الأخرين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي صوت البلبل ......*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي زيارة الاخرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي النوم مبكراً ..
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي  ربي أرضي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تروق لي كثيراً ساكن وينبض علي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ههههههه الناس في يروق لي وانا مسكين افتكر هذا الموضوع ودي

على العموم لايروق لي الخط الناعم يعني يا عفاف الحرف الصغير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ههههه..

يروق لي التواضع 
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي التقليل من شأن الأخرين

ولكن مع السرعه تقل الجرعه يعني سقطت كلمة أختي من مروري السابق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
!!

لا يروق لي ..........!
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي ضبط المواعيد مع الأخرين*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لايروق لي مزاجه هذه الايام

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي ضيقة البال*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي ان يفهم..احساسي.. دون كلام

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الشعر في التعبير الفوري 

أتحدث عندما يأتي دوري*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الاحساس بالغربة وسط من احب..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أن أقول فرصه سعيدة وهم عيدة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا تروق لي دموعي امام احد.. ممن حولي

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي الأستئذان و أقول باي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي اللحاق بكم .. والى الملتقى..ربما هنا

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي تسجيل خروج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي التعب 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أن أعتذر لقلمي بسبب تقصيري*

----------


## همسة ألم

يروق لي أن آسمع صوتها كل آسبوووع

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي  أن أعشق كل جميل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
راق لي هذا اليوم..اللهم ااجعلها جمعه مباركه علينا ياكريم ~
*

----------


## التوبي

*راقت لي قهوة الصباح برائحة الهيل و الزعفران*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي التفكير بالبعد!
*

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي الصلاة مع أهل الديرة

هذه الديرة الصغيرة

بدون خطبه حتى قصيرة
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي التغلي .. وقول لهم التغلي مو تباهي  ...*

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي أكل البونتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي.. ابتعاده عني رغم قربه مني...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي التفاؤل 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي اتنصالهم وان كنت مجروحه منهم ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي الوضع الجديد 
*

----------


## التوبي

لاتروق لي العبرات الغير معروفه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي بعض ما اخترته :)
والباقي متوتره منه ...الله يستر
*

----------


## التوبي

*راقت لي جلستي مع أكابر الشعراء 

ومداخلاتي المثيرة معهم و إنبهارهم بخرابيش

مخربشه لهاوي لم يدرس الشعر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي النوم بدري والجلوس الصباح ..*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الأخد بتصائح أصحاب الأختصاص*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  تروق لي بسمتهم..

*

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي ما في ذاكرتي من حفظ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق الانصراف لنوم 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروك لي مجارات الناس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي البقاء قليلاً
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي النوم في الوقت المقرر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي الترفيه النفسي
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي الأرهاق المفرط*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  يروق لي صباح كل يوم جديد ..
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الجبن مع الجام مع خبز التنور في الصباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  يروق لي ااكل المانجو 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي العسل في الحليب

نصيحه من الطبيب

يقول يغني عن الحبيب

وبعدهُ كل كم حبة زبيب

كأنـه في الوصفه شي غريب

كل الكلمات تنتهي ب يب

هههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  هههه 
يروق لي ااني خلصت الغدا من 9 ونص الصبح خخخ !! 
<~~ الناس بعدهم ما يطلعوه وواني خلصته والله نكته  هههه
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لا لا لا يروق
خلك مع الواقع صدوق
الماء يمشي بجدوله
والدم يمشي في العروق
متى يطبخو الناس الغدا؟
ومتي يركبون هم المروق؟
هذه على الطاير ترى
شعري حشى ما هو سروق
أكتب حرفي وأختصر
ودائم كذا خلك خلوق
في الشطر الثاني أعتذر
الكافيه بالقا ما تروق*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-03-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  يروق لي ااشكر هم على عدم تصديقهم 
*

----------


## التوبي

* لا يروق  لا لا لا تضيقوا خلقهم 

مساكين أم ما عندهم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي ان يجرحني من احبهم .....*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الهدواء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  لا يروق لي الاضطهاد
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي أكتب شيء هذا المساء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا تروق لي المزاجيه 

*

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي التهاني في مناسبات غير معروفه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي الفضول هههههه
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي التريث قبل التعنت في إتخاد القرار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا تروق لي الاجازات 
*

----------


## التوبي

لا يروق لي التخوف الزائد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي الازعاج
*

----------


## التوبي

*دس تريب مي

لايروق لي الغبار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لاتروق لي ثقالت الدم 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي عصير الليمون بالنعناع*

----------


## التوبي

*يرولي ما لا يروق لغيري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا تروق لي الاجازه
*

----------


## التوبي

*يرولي ما لا يروق لغيري*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي حبهم ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ولاشي يروق لي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الخروج في الغبرة للــــــــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروقون لي الناس الطيبين 
*

----------


## أموله

وردِه !! وش فيك حاقده على الاجازات <~ ناس تبيها وناس ماتروق لها ههههههه

تروقَ لي الاجازه << ههههههههه ~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
<~~~هههههههه لاني معصبه الليله 

تروق لي اامولهـ  


*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل البونتي البارد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي كل شي قميييييييل 
*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي الأجواء الساخنه*

----------


## همسة ألم

لايرووق لي أكل الباوونتي ولا طاريه  :toung:  << المسكينه متآذيه من الاسنان :sad2:

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الجلوس مبكر يعني قبل الأدان*

----------


## همسة ألم

لايروق لي 
الدوووام غدا

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي تنويع الأقلام*

----------


## همسة ألم

لا يروق لي الشخصيه المزاجيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لايروق لي الجهد النفسي والجسدي
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أن أتفرج على المواضيع بدون أن أكتب شيء*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي شرب القهوه معاهم كل صباح ...*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل الابو تيرس المقلي المملح*

----------


## همسة ألم

يرووووووق لي العنآد بمزح

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي التسامح و الصفاء*

----------


## همسة ألم

*يروق لي غيابي غذا عن الجامعه*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي المعرفه التامه و الحادقه*

----------


## همسة ألم

لايروق لي التعب الجسدي والتعب النفسسي

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي التحسس المفرط*

----------


## همسة ألم

لآيروق لي الشده المخيفه

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي العشاء ولذته*

----------


## همسة ألم

يروووق لي مسساعده آختي في غسل المواعين هههههه

----------


## التوبي

*راق الرد على رد أختي على مشاركتي المخربشه*

----------


## همسة ألم

راق لي الفضول الذي يدفعني للقرائه  :embarrest:

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي إبراء الدمه و بلوغ الأخلاق للقمه*

----------


## همسة ألم

تروووووق وبششدهـ آرواحٌ مثل آروحها

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي ارسال سلامي لاخت الامامي عند المفامي*

----------


## همسة ألم

يروق لي حملُ الآماناتِ

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي تكشف ما يروق لي يروق لي الجاوس مبكر*

----------


## همسة ألم

يروق لي السسهر في إنتظار ظهور الفجر اليوم الجديد

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي هذا الصباح الجميل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي هذا النشيد... الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي الأرادة بدون أمكانية*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي.. المطر

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي قطف الثمر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي اكل اللووووووووز 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي.. اجتماع الاحبة

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي زيارة الاخوات في ليالي الجمع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي تحطيم الامال وهدم الاحلاام 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الجلوس تحت المطر ولكن لخطورته لا يروق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي تغيييير الراي!
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي العشاء قرب البحر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي الخصوصيه
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي جو الربيع والله فضيع ودي أضيع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 لا يروق لي حمل المسئوليه بالكامل!!

*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي ما لا يروق لأخي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي لونه ولا نوعه ولا سعره ولا شي ولاشي !
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكتب خربوشه من خربيشي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي الحديث معهم
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الصمت  و قراءة الفاتحة على أرواح الشهداء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 يروق لي قراءة الفاتحه على اارواح اامواتنا وواموات جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات ااجمعين ...

*

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي سماع نشرات الأخبار في هذه الأيام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي تغييير نظامي القميل
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي سماع صوت الطيور في الصباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي عندما يكن هادى الطباع
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي تجمع الاصحاب عند العريس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي الخلووود لنوم بعد يوم شاق وحافل بالمهمات
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي تجاهله لرايي

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي القراءه و المتابعه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الانقطاع المتكرر للاتصال..

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي رائحة الغذاء التى تمتلاء أرجاء البيت*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا تروق لي واجبات اجتماعية جديدة...

----------


## التوبي

*تروق الاساليب المختلف و المتشابه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي ايسكريم .. لتسكين الم حلقي..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي لو يتساقط البردي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي التجديد :)*

----------


## التوبي

*إلويش ما يروق لي المولد من الازعاج ساعات كلش مُزعدين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لا يروق لي الميرندا الا بالضروره*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي الخربشات السريعة والتعابير التلاقائيه فيها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تروق لي ليالي المناسبات و موالد ااهل البيت (ع)*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الخروج بس العشاء تأخر أف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي جهدي المبدول ونتائجه القميله :)
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أترك العشاء و أطلاع جوعان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي الروقااااان 
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق مجارات الشبعان للجوعان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي الضحك 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل البوفيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يروق لي وقت روقانه ولا يروق لي وقت اانفعاله 
*

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي حضور الأحتفال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي الجفاء
 لا يروق لي الجفاء 
لا يروق لي الجفاء
 لا يروق لي الجفاء
 لا يروق لي الجفاء 
لا يروق لي الجفاء
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي إبدا الراي قبل السفر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي التجاهل 

*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق الأتفاق من أجل توحيد المناسبات و لعدم الأختلاف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي الجرح الغير مباشر :(

*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق  السهر فوق المعدل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي البخل بجميع اانواعه ومن ضمنهم بخل المشاعر*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي الزكام وكثر العطاس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الجلوس تحت السماء...>الخضره والماء والوجه الحسن ههههه*

----------


## التوبي

*راق  لي في الآونة الأخيرة الفيس بوك 

بـداء  يأخذ  اهتمامي أكثر من السابق

 وأخشى أن يشغلني عن أمور كثيرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا يروق لي الخمول وكثر النعاس والنوم

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي رفع بعض الحواجز*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي البحر وخصوصا وقت الفجر ...رهييييييب 

*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي رسم الكركتيل والتعليق*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي ظلهم لي..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الجلوس وحدي 

أتغــّنى بالشعر بلحان وأحدي

وأذكر من يجيني وسط لحدي

يوم الناس تهجرني سويــــا*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي.. امضي سنيني.. وياه ووحدي..

ليكه موجود اهني ووحدي...

اتمنى بس يحطوني بلحدي...

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي الدمقراطيه المعتدلة بين الناس*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا تروق لي بعض المواقف السياسية..<< تعقيبا عالديمقراطية..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي فتح المجال لبقيت الاعضاء للمشاركه هنا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي شرب البيبسي بعد السمك*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي ايسكريم ..بعد السمك..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي ااحتضان ننفسسي*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الأستئذان لضيق الوقت كم كنت سعيد بكم  تحياتي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي الدعاء لكم بالتوفيق.. الله وياكم سيد..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي اكون قد العهد الا عاعدته نفسي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا تروق لي المؤامرات..

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا يروق لي الصدااااااااااااع

----------


## التوبي

*راقت لي الجلسه مع الشعراء البراعم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا تروق لي هذي الليله ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي تسجيل دخولهم ..*
*يروق لي اللقاء بعد طوووول غياب*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي الجلسات الشاعريه و تبادل الأراء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تروق لي نبضات قلبي*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الجو الشاعري مع أصحاب الأختصاص*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* يروق لي البقاء بجانبهم*

----------


## التوبي

ي*روق لي الجلوس للصلاة قبل طلوع الشمس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* لا تروق لي كلمات الاعتدار والشكر منهم ..ااحسها ااشياء رسميه*

----------


## التوبي

*كود نايت  يروق لي  اقول مع السلامه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* يروق لي اسلوبهم*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي ترك الخيرات بدون حل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* يروق لي الهروب ههه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي فنجاني قهوتي بدونهم*

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق الأطرابات والتقلبات المُثيرة للجدل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا يروق لي التوتر والجدال والخلافات والانفعالات

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الذهاب لعشاء العرس  تحت قطرات المطر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي المطر فيه استجابة الدعاء ...*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الرجزع و أنا متبلل بالمطر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا يروق لي الانتظااااااااااار

----------


## التوبي

*طبعاً إلي لا يروق 

أجلس لوقت الشروق*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يرق لي.. تخليهم عن مسؤولياتهم

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي الحديث معه*ه

----------


## ورده محمديه

لاتروق لي حياتي ابدا

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي كل مجهودي في هذا اليوم من إلى والحمد لله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا يروق لي الحنين

----------


## التوبي

*لم يروق لي الغبار فقط*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا تروق لي [ ورده محمديه ]

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي الطبخه الناشفه تسكر البلعوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

تروق لي الوحده ولا تروق لي !!!

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي ما لا يروق ل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

تروق لي ااحلاامي

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي السهر و التعب يوم مدوي عشتهُ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

يروق لي التحليق في السمااااااء

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي النوم بعد العشاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

يروق لي المصاص الحامض بس المشكله مو وقته حزت نوم :amuse:

----------


## التوبي

لا يروق لي التضضرر من العواصف

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي اهبالهم  ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا يروق لي غيابهم وبعدهم عن عيني !

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي المطر.. والخروج فيه..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أعتذاري
عن جلست الظهاري
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

يروق لي المشي تحت المطر

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي... الابتسام على طرفته..<< ويبني اضحك

----------


## التوبي

*سوف لا تروق لي المشاركات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

يروق لي ااكل حب باجه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي صمتهم....*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي حلاوة الاجواء في هذه الايام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"يروق لي أن اللقاهم بعد طوول غياب"*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أختفاء القمر خلف السحاب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"لا يروق لي الاصرار*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تروق لي ابيات الشعر في توقيع اخي التوبي ....*

----------


## التوبي

*يرولي الشكر على الأعجاب

ولا أدري ما هي الأسباب

من بعد كل ذلك العتاب

أصبحت الكوريتين أصحاب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي هدوء البيت ....*

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي لوحة المفاتيح  تهمل كثير من الحروف بدون نسخ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي محموص اامي تسلم يمناك يارب*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الهروب بعد الأستئذان

لمغادرة هذا المكان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الدعاء لهم ...*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي شكر الولى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي نفسيتي اليوم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي سماع الشعر ..*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق أو لاتروق تلك المقطوعه في الزهراء (ع)*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي الحزن  في حق اهل البيت عليهم السلام ...*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي كثرة الأكل اف كل مكان بركه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي التنهيدات ..تريح النفس شوي وتفرغ هموم*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي تقطيع الأبيات بكثرة التعليقات

ليش واجد بربرة

و الأبيات مكسرة

لو يسمع واحد من برى

يقول هذي مسخرة*

----------

ابي اعرف ليش؟ (04-17-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي وبشده ما اخترته اليوم :)*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي الكلام الغير المفهوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي ردات الفعل*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي الحرب الباردة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي تصوير ااخوي ..بس المشكله ولا لقطه راضيه تضبط عدل 100% هع*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق النوم بعد عشر دقائق*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي صوت خالي في اذااااااااان ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي العصر ممل جدا*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لما يروق لي هذا اليوم بكل ما فيه ..........*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي اانقطاع النت ..*

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي يوم الذكرى  ومن فيه كان يقراء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الاعتماد على الغير*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أقول حصل خير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي اانجاز عملي في ااسرع وقت ممكن*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي سلق البيض*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الضحك في المواقف الغير متوقعه !*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أشم رائحة العشاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي تنهيداتي*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أقول مع السلامه تو ديه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي العشاء والاكل اليوم*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الأسراع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي براءة الاطفال*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي النظر للطيور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الم الاسنان*

----------


## التوبي

تروق لي كثرة شرب البارد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي بطئ النت في هذه الايام!!*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الخروج والعودة بعد ساعه*

----------


## قريح

لايروق لي الدراسه في هال جو الخقق

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي حماسي اليوم*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي النظر بعين واحدة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي جلستنا الليله*

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي كلام الطبيب و تطميناته*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي عدم الاهتمام والبرود*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الوضع العام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تروق لي الجوالات لمقفله 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الأستئذان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الانتقام*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي ما يروق لغيري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي اجهز نفسي و اخلص اشغالي لطلعة الليله!*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أقول بالتوفيق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي النفوس الطيبه*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي حسن النيــه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راق لي تكرار السؤال ..وتروق لي تكرار الاجابه (لا)*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي أخر لليله في الأسبوع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي ليلة الاربعاء*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي ذاكرتي و متابعتي لكونان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راقت لي كثيراً تلك الابيات ويروق لي ان اسجل عليها اعجابي وبشده*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أن قول أبياتي القديمه 

لم تشكو من الهضيمه كلها كلمات سمينه

خاليه من الغمز واللامز والالغاز 

أتمنى العودة لمثلها
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي كبريائي..*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الأ قتناع و الأعتراف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي جلسة البيت ..ولا يروق لي الخروج الا قليل جدا جدا*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أرحم عيوني من الشاشه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي التغلب على الصداع*

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق لي السهر المفرط*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الصداع*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الذهاب للمخدة 

لان السهر أخد حدة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي جمعة اخوتي*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أخد علاجي مرهم + قطرة + كبسول

ثم أنام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي كسر روتيني اليومي ..والنوم قبل الشروق!*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الجلوس بمفرد بدون تنافس*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي ان اودعكم.. 

ولكن .. في أمان الله والى الملتقى

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي اقول بالتوفيق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي طول الانتظار*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي الأبتسامه في الصباح مع إشراقة الشمس*

----------


## همسة ألم

تروق لي جمعة الاهل من بعد غياااااب طويل

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي ما في بالي*

----------


## همسة ألم

لايروق لي تخيل عقلي بآن جوالي يدق كل ساعه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي شيتوس ..حـــــــــــار نااااار..*

----------


## التوبي

يروق لي شرب الماء البارد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي كل جديد وجميل*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي كثير من الاشياء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي سعة البال*

----------


## همسة ألم

يروق الآمل ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي أن يفهمو قصدي وما تصير حساسيه مثل كل مره*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الهواء النقي في الصباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي جمعة الاحبه*

----------


## التوبي

*راقت لي صلاة الجماعة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي دعاء سريع الاجابه  للامام الكاظم (عليه السلاام)*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي التفرد بالقرار*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي انشغالهم اليووووووووووم في هذا الصباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*<~~~ تروق لي الغيره ههههههههههه*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي التعاون بين الناس خصوصاً الأقارب و الجيران*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي تجمع العصافير على نافدة غرفتي وتغريدهم خخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي الأتصال و كثرة الطلبات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي صباح هذا اليوم*

----------


## التوبي

*راق فطور هذا اليوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي زحمة المسن الصباح ..بس عفر اافتر مخي*

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق بعض محتوايات الفيس ومقاطعة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي مقاومة النوم*

----------


## التوبي

ي*يروق النوم  النوم كفى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي المقاومه الى بعد الظهيره*

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي المبالغه و الأفراط في بعض الأمور
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الارهاق*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي هذه الجلسات في نهار رمضان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي اللوز .....احبه واموت فيه حتى لو فيه دود ما ااعوفه ههه*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل البمبر من الشجرة قبل سقوطه على الارض*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي هذ الصباح بكل مافيه*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي مغادرة القسم مع السلامه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تروق لي الحشرات*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي المزحه الغير مقصوده 

بين الاخوان وهذا رواد 

في كل الموارد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي ما حدث اليوم*

----------


## التوبي

*لن يروق إذا حدث غداً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي ان اضحك عندما اصيب بالضيق*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يراق لي كتابة النقط في بدون 

حتى الكلام العادي يصير بدون نقاط

حتى لو شعر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي الاستراحه*

----------


## التوبي

*ألاستراحه براحه

إذا كانت تكتب بصراحه

وتتضمن كلمات الفصاحه

هم تروق لي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي لعبة سوبر ماريو تدكرني بايام الطفوله*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لا يروق لا يروق لي وجودهم معاهم في نفس القسم ااااااااااااف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي كبريائهم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا تروق لي الاجواء المكهربة..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي اخفاء الضحكه عن الا حولي*

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي حفلهم هذا المساء بالرغم لايوجد غشاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي جلوسي مع اخوتي*

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق لي الكيك و البيبسي  غثه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ما راق لي عشاهـ الليله*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الاستئذان للنوم اف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الدعاء لهم بالتوفيق*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي ما يروق لغــيري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راق لي صباحي*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي التعالي بين الناس والأحساس بالعلو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الطماط ابدا*

----------


## التوبي

*لا أروق أنا لنفسي هذا اليوم كلش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الاندماج معهم ....*

----------


## التوبي

*ما أنا شايف ما يروق لي كل لي حولي لا تروق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي النشاط*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي إزعاج المكيفات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الدانيت*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي ما لا أفهمه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تروق لي مشاهدة التلفاز*

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي رسائل الفيس و الأشعارات المتسمرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الفيس ابدا*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق ولكن موضه اليوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي ان اسأل عن عيون أخوي بعد الاصابه؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*الحمد لله رب العلمين

ينوي العودة للمحدق اليوم بلاسه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي قول الحمدلله*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي الخروج في مظاهرة...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الخروج اليوم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي الرسمهم ....*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي قرأة مالا أفهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي الرازقيه الا من عندي امي..وتروق لي ريحتها القميله*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي النوم بدري هذا اليوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الظلام وصوت التكيف والجو البارد>>عوامل تشجع على النوم*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الجلوس من الصبح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي استيعابي البطيئ اثناء النعاس,لما يدور حولي!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل الفاصوليا بالبصل و الطماط*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راقت لي ظرافتهم ههههههه*

----------


## التوبي

*راقت لي خربشتي المبهه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي شي*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الوضوء قبل النوم الأكثار من الصلاة على النبي و أله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ...*

*يروق لي وجود اخي معي :)*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أقول على خير تصبحوا
و تصبحون على خير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي اسلوبهم*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي ضيق الوقت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راقت لي جمعة صديقاتي على المسن..*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي السهر لانه يسبب القهر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راق لي سؤالهم عني ووافتقادهم لي وخوفهم علي واهتماهم فيني ...*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي البقاء لهذا الوقت يجب أن أقول تصبحون*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وتربحون..*

*لا يروق لي السكوت الطويل بيننا..احس اني طول الوقت على  اعصابي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الاكل على شبع..<< مجبورة..

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق لي الممل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي النشاط واجتماع الاحبة

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي شرب الشاي في بياله أو إستكانه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي اي مشروب بارد..<< الجو حار

----------


## التوبي

*يرولي أسمع باسم الكربلائي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا تروق لي الفوضى

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي من الأيس البوضه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي غباؤه

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي جو الغروب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ما راق لي ولاشي ..مضايقه من النتايج اف*

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي إنشاء صفحة لشاعر أهل البيت 

حوت شعراء من القطيف و الأحساء

ودول الخليج والعراق و لبنان و إيران

وما أسعدني وجود خرابيشي أمام

قصائدهم والمستغرب أن خربيشي

تحظى بالأعجاب من الكبار !!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي المحاوله في التغيير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي ان ارى طموحهم وسرورهم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تروق لي نفسيتي هاليومين ..*

----------


## التوبي

*الحمد لله راقت لي الرحله جميله والجو كان اطيف*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي جمعة الاهل بكره ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تروق لي احلاامي المحطمه*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي سعادة من هم حولي و قربي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي تعبها...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي ذكرياتي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الحليب

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي صحن غدائي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي ريحة الطباخ جعت خخخخ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروف لي ان تحرجوني واجد..<< اذا ما عجبتكم القصة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي انتظار قصة ايلول (مناجاة)*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي  الكتابة في الاوقات  الهادئه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي ااجوء بيتنا الليله*

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي الحيرة في مواقف الديرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راق لي لقائهم في وقت غير معهود!!*

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي فتح الملف القديم بالرغم من الغبار المتراكم عليه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*راق لي هذا الصباح ....*

----------


## التوبي

*راقت لي الشمس من تحت الغيوم

ليتها هكذا في صباح كل يوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راقت لي هالنومه الهنيه ~~>12 ساعه خخخ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق الذهاب الى زيارة عمتي جايه من ديار ضامن الجنه عليه السلام ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الضحك الليله ~~>ويلي تعبت من كثرته ههههههه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*8*
*8*
*8*
*8*
*ادري على ويش  ... دوووووووووم يارب* 


*.............*


*تروق لي ( ساكن ويبض علي .. سيد شريف الموسوي* 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAvj1cDxLjg*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي كل يوم مثل اليوم رحله وغدوه و سبوحه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بصراحه يروقون لييي الا بسرعه يتنامو..خخخ*
*توك تكلميهم ماتشوفيهم الا راحو في سباتاً عميق>ياريت لو اني كدا هع*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الأبتكار الجديد و التطور من دون دراسه

الحياة تجارب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تروق لي الفلسفه الزايده خخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي

 أن أسكت عن الكلام

خوف من كثر الملام

والمحافظه على الأحترام

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي نسب الكلاام الى انفسهم’رغم انه بعيد كل البعد!!!!!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أنظر في قدم

عندما أمشي دون التلفت

لا يمين لا شمال

حتى لو عقالي مال

بدرس كل أحتمال

لله فقط الكمال
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الله ...........يروق لي صوت المطر على المكيف..*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي كل ما هو جميل في الحياة

حتى الممات يروق لي ساعات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي التشاؤم*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أشتري لي ك ف ن متاع السفر

الحضوض من به ضفر

يخفف من الذب ويمكن يغتفر

الخوف من شهر صفر

يكثر فيه الزائرين للحفر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي لا يروق لي لا يروق لي......*

----------


## التوبي

*ما فيه مفر هذا الطريق

ما أحد في الدنيا طليق

أعمل تأمن كل شي

لا تخاف حتى من الحريق

لا تقول يروق أو لا تروق

هذا الطريق غصباً يروق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الاكثار من الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الأستسلام لله و الأنقياد له بالطاعه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي البرود في المسابقه* 
*وقلة عدد المتفاعلين والمصوتين!!*

----------


## التوبي

*أرجع أقول يروق لي

هم في حياتي مبتلي

الناس يقول لا تحلف

وأنا أقول وحيات علي

ما حد يصدق ذا الزمن

محتار حتى عند هلي

فوق كل ذا مطلوب أقول

في الصفحه ذي يروق لي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي انكم بخير

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أن أقول

في الشرع لا ما يصير

ذاك الكلام والله خطير

لـو مخلوق يمكن نقبله

أسكت وأشرب لك عصير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي الجلسه من الفجر ..والطباخ من الصبح قبل لا تجلس الناس خخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الخبر الساخن مع الرهش و القيمرفي الصباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي انجازي الاخير ..لكن اترقب النتايج*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي ان اعاود الاستماع اليها بمفردي... لابكي براحتي...<< نشيدة عجبتني اكصد

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أبقى ولكن

تضيق بي كل الأماكن

ودي أطلع ما نا ساكن

لي رجوع إذ كان ما كن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي يوم الاربعاء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الاستماع للمواليد هذه الايام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي (انا احب صاح القلب-سجاد المحمداوي)*

----------


## التوبي

*النوم يروق لا يروق تكسيره*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا تروق لي هذه الروائح...<< سابح بعطر ومكريم راسه... وزيت مال بطاطس وكتشب..<< عورني بطني..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي ألبس و أقوم أخرج*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي عودة المرض لحبيبتي...

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

يروق لي الصحة

والله يشفي كل مريض

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي اللعب بالاعصاب...

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

يروق لي لعبة اختبار الاعصاب

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي... ان اتفوق عليكم... واخششكم اختبار اعصاب غير شكل... بس الاكيه..

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

نرجع الى الموضوع الاصلي

تروق لي الابتسامة
ولا يروق لي الحزن

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الابتعاد... ولكن لا يروق لي غضبهم مني الان<< ينطروني.. باي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا يروق لي الشوق المفاجئ
*

----------


## التوبي

*لي أخذ الراحه الكافيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي ااستخدام جهاز غير جهازي!*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الجلوس المبكر*

----------


## همسة ألم

لآ يروق لي السهر حتى هذا الوقت !

----------


## ورده محمديه

راق لي جديدنا اليوم

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي إنشغالي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لاترو ق لي ااخلاقي اليوم

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي الكتابه في الظلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

راقت لي رسالتهم اليوم

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي أمسية الباحه

والله صرت شاعر صدق ههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا ير وق لي تحطيم الذات

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أن أسير بخطى ثابته*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي ما قيل عني..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي هذا القلم

يحكي همومي و الألم*

----------


## همسة ألم

لايروق لي صداع راسي

----------


## التوبي

*أقول يروق لو ما يروق

يروق لي أكل العروق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الذباان خخخ >شكلي بتهاوش وياهم !!*

----------


## التوبي

*ما يروق لي لا ما أقول الدبان يبغون السحور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي سكوتهم !!*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي من هو مثلي مبتلي 

و حيات علي المعتلي

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي لعبة الحيه والدرج ...والله حماس خخخ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي سكوتهم عني .......*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي مقولة طنش تتعش ..*
*وتروق لي ...فلها وربك ييحلها ~~الله يذكرهم بالخير الا يعلقو عليها لما يسمعوها مني*

----------


## التوبي

*هذا أخر المقوله 
الحكي ما راح أقوله أشهدوا له 
أختم بقول السلام أسمحوا لي يا كرام 
والله بس ودي أنام
عندي مشوار في الزحام
من بعد كشف هذا الظلام
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الدعاء لهم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الوضع... اليوم

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أحمدة رب السما و الأرض

الأن الحمد قد كتب واجب علينا فرض*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي البِر..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تروق لي ديرتي .....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي مشاهدة المختارالثقفي معهم*

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق لي السهر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي مقاومة النعاس*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الهكر

ولا الصيد في الماء العكر..

ولا حفر الحفر..

ولا تبادل الاتهامات بن البشر...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي برودهم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي تأخرهم...

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي ترك المجال

غيري يضع راي بعتدال

أنا ما أترك عادتي

اليوم لو بكره يعني جاي

هـذا ما يكلفني أبــد

أقبل لو فنجان شاي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي غيابهم*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما طالع شي بيدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي وقت الفجر*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أقدم عذر*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي... تحتكم... امنياتي..

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي الضحك بعد الغداء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي هذا الخبر...

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي هذه الجمله حيرة من واقع الديرة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي ان اكتب ما جال في خاطري.. عن جملة السيد..<< بس كأنك لاطشها من روايتي التي لم تبصر النور..

----------


## التوبي

*لا تظنوا أن كل الناس يغـّنوا
كم من الناس الحزينه يذهبوا للعرس يهنــّوا
هل علمــتم ما الذي كان يكــنو أو يظنــو
قصدي أعطي الغير فرصــه قبل أغصــه
من تعود يا أكل القرص ما أظن يقنع نصــه
رحت أعبر عن أحساسي ما معي والله فرصــه
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي ما كتبتم.. هنا...<< عالاقل ... حسيت مو بس اني فيني غصة..

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي المغادرة و الأستئذان*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي البقاء وحيدة هنا... الله وياكم...

----------


## التوبي

*راقت لي الومه ول ول هداويش من نيابه

 كأني ميت من زمان ما نمت هذي النومه*

----------


## همسة ألم

يرووق لــــــي حبي لك ياام

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق أجلس أناظر  وأنت بين الناس تحاضر*

----------


## همسة ألم

لآيروق لي تغير رئيك بسهوله :(

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي عملي اليوم ...*

----------


## noor_ccc

يروق لي الهدوء وابتعاد على ازعااج

----------


## التوبي

ي*روق لي الهواء الطلق بدون مكيف مزعج*

----------


## noor_ccc

*يروق لي أكل آيس كريم من باسكن 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي لف السنبوسه*

----------


## noor_ccc

*يروق لي شم الورد والعنبر مع الرازهي* *ولا يروق لي غير ذالك
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل البو تيرس المقلي*

----------


## noor_ccc

*يروق لي اضحك من قلب 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي.. النفاق..

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي توقيعي الجديد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راق لي حدسي الصائب*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي البوح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تروق لي الشخصيه المهزوزهـ*

----------


## noor_ccc

يروق لي شرب العصير بارد الآن

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل إسويت رول*

----------


## noor_ccc

*لا يروق لي إزعاج
*

----------


## همسة ألم

لايروق لي الصدااااااااع

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي تلك القصيدة في موضوعها و أبياتها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تروق لي الشمووووووع ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي الدموع*

----------


## noor_ccc

تروق لي إبتسامه و تسامح
ولا يروق لي الغصب و التوتر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راق لي ااتصالها بعد سنه كامله؟!!!!!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الأستعداد لوفاة أم البنين ليلة الغد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي سماع ااخبارها*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي ضيق الوقت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي ذكرياتي القديمه*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي العشاء بسم الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي  عفويتهم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي التخاذل

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي ترك القسم ولكن ظرف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الاستعداد للمناسبة*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي الراحه بعد التعب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تروق لي خيبات الامل*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي شعر الغزل لكن أنا أخشاهُ*

----------


## همسة ألم

لاترووق لي الآختبارات

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل  الطماط الرامسي*

----------


## همسة ألم

راقت لي ماحدث في الظهيرهـ

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي القرية الصغير مثل الدير*

----------


## همسة ألم

يرووق لي ذهابي للمذآكرهـ 


أراكم بخير .....

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي قبول العذر*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي تفويت موعد المستشفى...<< الحمد لله ببركات ام البنين اليوم هواي احسن.. من زمان ما ارتاح راسي..

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي  أقول
التوسل باأم البنين (ع)
عـندما يتعسر الأمـرُ سـنين
أطلبي اليسر بجاه أم البنين
قولي يا ربي سألتك حاجتي
أنت يا مولاي سيد العارفين
قـد سألتك بالتي قـد فـقـدت 
إبنها العباس مقطوع اليدين
مع ثـلاثـه كالبدورِِ ذبحـوا
في سبيل الحق فدً للحُسيُّن
من قلمي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى ماما*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي أضيع في النهار هههههه شو الموضوع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الشبس الحار*

----------


## همسة ألم

لم ترق لي آسئلة  الاختبار

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي سعة البال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

راقت لي كل الاحداث الليله

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي الجلسة الصباحية*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههه ما راق لي ااني توني انتبه الى غلطي :$*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي غيابهم .......*

----------


## همسة ألم

لايروق لي وجع الاسسسسسنان

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الخروج وحدي*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل التاوه و ترك الحلاوه

والأبتعاد عن الشقاوه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الاندماج معهم*

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي العشاء لكن غثني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راقت لي ابتسامتي  وفرحتي المزيفه*

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي نسيم الصباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي هدوئي وهدوء من حولي*

----------


## التوبي

*بدأت تروق لي الأخبار مع بداية الأسبوع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي (اعذروني-علي الدلفي)*

----------


## التوبي

*يراق لو أفهم في العلوم الطبيعيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي الماضي بكل مافيه*

----------


## التوبي

*لم يروق لي ما سمعتهُ أمس أف والله ما كنت أتوقع أبداً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تروق لي المجاملاات*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الصبر في هذا الزمن
المملوء بالمحن*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي حزنـــــي ..~*

----------


## التوبي

*لا تروق لي دخول محادثات الفيس تأخد وقتي في الضياع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا يروق لي ااشبك في الضلاام ..>ناويه على نفسها بالعمى!

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق لي العشاء المتأخر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الصد*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي م اسعى اليه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي ااجواء مولد سيدة نساء العالمين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي التوسل بافاطمه الزهراء عليها السلام 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الشعر العمودي الفصيح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لالا يروق لي ضيق الوقت*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي اكل اللقيمات مع الدبس الحمد لله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الشوووووق*

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي القلوب البيضاء*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي اشعاع الشموع هذي الليله ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راقت  لي ليلة المولد المبارك*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي الارهاب والترويع

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا تروق لي وحدتي ...*

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق لي اللبتوب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الانصراف*

----------


## همسة ألم

يروووق لي الحديث مع الغائبين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي رجوعهم من السفر ...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا تروق لي الاجواء اليوم... الشبكة زفت.. كلش..

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي مواقف حيرة من الديرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي الساعات الا نقضيها مع بعض كل ليلة ..>بفرحها ووضحكها ووشباقها وكل شي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي البحر ....*

----------


## التوبي

*راقت لي العزومة مع الأصدقاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الغياب المفاجئ*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكتب شعر
متولع فيه من الزغـــر
لكن لشاعر ما رقيت
هاوي يسموني عفــر
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يروق لي طباخ الغدا


*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي الليل ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي دفن اوجاعي*

----------


## التوبي

*مـن خــلال هــذا الكلام 
تخيلــّيت زينب تخطـّي
أجسامهم وسط الظلام
حتى وصـلت للإمــــام
وشافت بجسمه الرماح
وشافت بجسمه السهام
والله مـعذورة العقيلــة
لـو بكـت لا مــا تــــُلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي وقت الشروق*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي هذا الصبااااااااااح...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راقت لي شخصيتهم*

----------


## همسة ألم

لاتروق لي ضيقة الصدر المفاجئه

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي رجوع الأعضاء*

----------


## همسة ألم

لا تروق لي آلسخافات التي أطلقتها الاستاذهـ

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي فنجان قهوتي ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تروق لي وحدتي*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي اعطائي اكثر من حقي 

لاني ما استحقه يكفيني حقي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راق لي الخبر...ولن يروق لي الـ..........!!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي لمس  الورد*

----------


## أموله

يروقً لي احط راسي وانام .. :d

----------


## hassan1411

راقي اليي تقبل بعض من الناس اليي  :bigsmile:

----------


## التوبي

*تروق لي صالونة الباميه هههههه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي التصوير ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي تجمد المشاعر*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي قول الصراحة
وفي الحكي دوم الفصاحة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي كل هذا الظلم..

----------


## التوبي

*من هو منا يروق له
الحل قولي .. قولي له
لكن الله في الوجود
والرحمه مالها حدود
لكن نجبر على الصدود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق الجشع والطمع والانانيه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي الوضع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي انبهه احد << ساعتين ولا يقوم حشااا !!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي ما انا فيه..<< من النفسية الزفت احس اني قلبت المود كلش.. وودي اضحك.. راح اجن

----------


## التوبي

*ما أدري ويش يروق لي اليوم

الدنيا صايرة غــيـوم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*راقت لي البارحه بكل مافيها  ..وانشاء الله دوم*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي المولد في زحمة الأمتحان
ويروق لي في ليلة الخميس نهاية الاسبوع
كل عام و الكل بخير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

كل عام وانتوا بالف خير..

يروق لي.. اجواء المولد.. والاحتفال.. حتى لو اني راح اتعب اكثر

----------


## التوبي

*يروق جو تحتفال
هذا التوبي هو لي قال
يــروق لي دايــم يروق
*
*لان الموضوع ذا ما فيه سؤال*

----------


## hassan1411

_




يروق اليي بعضهم 



و بعضهم لا يروق لي_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لم يرق لي كلامهم ونظراتهم.. ونحزاتهم.. البارحة..

----------


## التوبي

*راقت لي الصالونه مع الضاميه (باميه )

يا سلام عليها من صالونه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بالعافية

الحمد لله يروق لي انهم افرجوا عني... شالو عني صحن الهريس كنت بموت

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي مشوار الظهيرة 
شمس و غبار افــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا تروق لي الاخبار التي تحكى لي الان

----------


## التوبي

*راقت لي أخبار الأفراج عن الأخوة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تروق لي ...

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي طاقتي الان ..ولكن لا يروق لي نومهم ,وبقائي وحيده!*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي وضع الفيس وطريقة الإشعارات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* تروق لي ابتسامتهم الا فيهم غمازت* :rolleyes:

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي التوتر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راق لي تخطيطهم*

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي حضورهم ومشاركتهم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي غيابهم ...*

----------


## noor_ccc

يروق لي جلوس معهم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي التواضع ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي روحهم المرحه ولا يروق لي ضيقهم*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أضخك من قلب على لي .....*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي ما اسمع.. 

هالله الله من يلوح النور...<< زوارك يا حسين لابا ذر

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق الأنتظار و لا الأخبار ولا المشاكل مع الجار*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي البر في العصر ...*

----------


## التوبي

*أي بر في الأجواء الرمل يحتاج ليومين ما يبرد
مثل خزان الماء ضو*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

> *أي بر في الأجواء الرمل يحتاج ليومين ما يبرد
> مثل خزان الماء ضو*




*صح سيدنا .. بس ويش اسوي احب البر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تروق لي ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvjxoEY9VxM*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي ......خيالي الواسع*

----------


## أموله

يروقِ لي النوم

----------


## hassan1411

_


يروق اليي 




راس معسل و غرشة سفن بارده حدينها 



و انا اشاهد تلفزيون اووووه_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا يروق لي مطلقا ما راق لمن رد قبلي..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*<<~ولا اني بعد ~>>كانه احد سال وشرايكم !!خخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق  لي  صفاء  النفوس  وسعة  الصدور

حول كل ما يدور 

 ضع مشاركة أنت لست معذور*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يروق لي .. ان اتذكركم .. وان احس ان هناك من يذكرني..

ولكن لا يروق لي كوني ساغيب الفترة الجاية..<< دعواتكم العملية من بكرة الصبح

----------


## التوبي

*دعواتنا لربنا توفيق دربكم و دربنا

عن دعوة الباري أبد ما لي عنــى

تروح وترجــع بالسلامة ها هنا*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا تروق لي لحظات الوداع والفراق..

----------


## أموله

يرو و ق لي .. الرحيل

----------


## التوبي

*لايروق لي الأبتعاد ولكن ...*

----------


## همسة ألم

ترووق لي هذه الليله

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تروق لي عروستنا ...*

----------


## noor_ccc

يروق لي قرب الحبيب لي

ولا يروق لي وجهين في وجه واحد هذا .....

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي الانتظار ...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تروق لي اجواء المولد

متباركين

----------


## أموله

يروووقَ لي منظظرِ الرجال في التوززيعَ : D

----------


## hassan1411

*



لا يروق اليي البنت تتمشى و هي تصور في الصبيان*

----------

أموله (07-17-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي اسمهم ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي رائحة اللوز ياربي متى تجي الليل ههههههه*

----------


## التوبي

*راق لي يكفي أقول
محبتي لآل الرسول
لأن في حبهم سعادة
والنجاة يوم المهول
كل ما حانت الفرصة
صلي على أبو البتول
اللهم صل على محمد ٍ وآل محمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تروق لي وحدتي من دونهم !*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تروق لي..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN48FX0-IcY*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي اتخاد القرارات الصعبه*

----------


## التوبي

*<> 
لا يروق لي الأبتعاد
أصبحنا كقــوم عـاد
لا نبحث ُ عن الثقافة 
ولكنْ نعمل بالأجتهاد
ربما يقـال الحمد لله
يوم السيد لنا عــاد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي بسمتي ~ الله يدومها عليي يارب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي دمج الألوان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي برودهم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تروق لي ابتسامتهم .....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الخمول ولا النعس ولا الزهق ولا حتى الطلعه !*

----------


## hassan1411

*


يروق اليي اراهم مبوسطين



و لا يروقني انا ارى احد متعكر المزاج و منكسر الخاطر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا يروق لي الزكام*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق الي وجودهم ....*

----------


## hassan1411

*


يروق اليي مشاعرهم الطيبة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي كاس ليمون بنعناع ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا تروق لي اجواء المدارس!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق الي كلامهم ياربي دوم دوووووووووووم*

----------


## hassan1411

*

يروق اليي ابتسامتهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راقت لي ليلتي :)*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي التواجد هنا

مالي عنكم عنى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي حالتي الجنونيه الا اني فيها اليوم*

----------


## hassan1411

*



لا يروق اليي خمول الاعضاء*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تروق لي قهوتي 

*

----------


## hassan1411

*


صار افادي في قهوة انين 



يروق اليي العمل و لا يروق اليي الجلوس فاضي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*((اخي حسن.. تفضل* 



..........


*لا تروق لي الليله الخميس بدون الاحباب ...*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي الحداق على ساحل البحر كل مساء

لإحضار  إدام الغذاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لايروق لي تعليق اللاب افففف*

----------


## hassan1411

*


لا يروق اليي الجوع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لآيروقْ ليْ وجودهنْ ضمنْ قآئمة آلتوآصل لَديكْ 
يَقتلنيْ إِحتمآل حَديثكَ مَعهنْ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يروق لي الصمت و اتامل امام البحر ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راق لي لونه*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق لي جو الخريف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي صوت الدعاء في اخر ساعه من نهار الجمعه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا يروق لي وحشة الاحباب وانا على علم بانهم لان يرجعو..
فل يرحمهم الله برحمته ويحشرهم مع النبي محمد وآل بيته الأطهار*

----------


## hassan1411

لا يروق اليي جو الكئابه و المللل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يروق لي يوم الاربعاء,,*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تروق لــــــــــــــــــي..*

----------


## hassan1411

*
لا يروق اليي الوداع*

----------

